# OpenVZ and IPv6

## Kurogane

Hello,

I've a problem to setting up IPv6 with openvz, the problem is the routes because openvz use routes "default" i'm not sure how to added.

I read somewhere i need to add

```
routes_venet0="default

-f inet6 default"
```

but not working for me return me this error

Error: ??? prefix is expected rather than  "-f"

Can anyone give me a hand how i can i have IPv7 over openvz guest

Thanks

----------

## gerdesj

 *Kurogane wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> I've a problem to setting up IPv6 with openvz, the problem is the routes because openvz use routes "default" i'm not sure how to added.
> 
> I read somewhere i need to add
> ...

 

Never used openvz but no one else has chimed in here. Is that line in /etc/conf.d/net ?  If so it is badly malformed.  Check the standard Gentoo docs on how to set a default route.  Note that IPv6 is generally a dynamic setup and you should rely on SLAAC or similar to configure the default gateway.

Basically, if IPv4 works and you have the IPv6 environment setup correctly then it will work.  The /etc/conf.d/net settings are generally passed to "ip" so you might have to  folow this: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux+IPv6-HOWTO/x1152.html

Cheers

Jon

----------

